# water intake



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

hiya iv finally started getting my diet into some sort of good order and am just now ironing out the little extra bits,

anyways i know you need min 3 ltrs of water per day but does this include water used in your shakes?

also anything wrong with swapping say 700ml of water with milk during the day?

cheers


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you should get in IMO 3 litres of water a day not including anything else just straight water so to speak. i think 4litres is ideal so doing it this way means you will hit 4 litres + easy


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

3-4 litres is minimal for NORMALY PERSON, that's the guy who doesn't use amino acids, protiens from supplements and food excessively like most of ppl lifting do.

My protien intake from supps per day is 180 Grams and i take like 5000 MG of amino acids and i can't tell exactly how much from food i eat like 1/2 kilo of chickens per day that's plus some other protien sources like eggs, milk. (and i think some serious ppl here do way more)

For me minimal is 6 litre per day .


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

6 litre per day holly ****!! lol ok well i usually get about 2ltrs a day just straight water so that extra bit shouldnt be too hard, just need to carry a bottle wiv me everywhere i go lol


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

scotty_new said:


> 6 litre per day holly ****!! lol ok well i usually get about 2ltrs a day just straight water so that extra bit shouldnt be too hard, just need to carry a bottle wiv me everywhere i go lol


Man i do ur 2 litres only in the gym, usually intesive workouts and i lose much water sweating anyway so it helps, always carry a big bottle of water in the gym and don't just drink cause u thirsty, just drink cause u must drink.

If you don't do enough water per day say high to ur kidneys.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im at around 6 at the moment and will continue this constantly now.


----------



## scotty_new (Jun 5, 2008)

f***ing hell id be living at the urinals if i was drinking that much atm, im there enough as it is with just 3ltrs


----------



## breamking (Mar 22, 2009)

iam on bout 4-5 lits a day and yep me bogs ****ed of in seeing me all the time


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

yup i **** every 2 hours or so


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Same here ****in every couple of hours sometimes more


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

To check your water is ok, you can use a Water Balance observation - you can weigh yourself (naked) throughout the day, and topup any drops in weight with 1.2L of water per Kg of bodyweight lost (1L per Kg plus about 0.2L for inefficiency IME). It is particularly useful before and after situations where you are likely to get heavy losses - weights, cardio, saunas, etc. It is also vital during training in hot weather.



> Man i do ur 2 litres only in the gym


+1 I am always chugging down water during workouts too.

J


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

I drink between 3-5 litres of water a day, plus a few cups of coffee & a pint of milk.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

We've been here before. Excess water intake isn't immediately as bad as insufficient water intake, but true hyperhydrosis is as bad as true dehydration.

It's easy to tell if you're drinking sufficient water: just look at the colour of your pi$$ - but not the first one in the morning. Normal pi$$ is pale straw colour. If it's much darker, drink more water; if it's absolutely colourless and you're pi$$ing every few minutes, you're drinking too much.

All water whether in tea, coffee pop or shakes is water and counts towards your daily intake.


----------



## Sean Byrne (Feb 2, 2009)

This may sound like a dumb question but i'm a newbie here why do you need to consume a min of 3 litres of water a day


----------



## Sean Byrne (Feb 2, 2009)

Your **** should be clear but you only have to **** every now and then is this good!


----------



## Sean Byrne (Feb 2, 2009)

If you drink 3-5 litres per day this would be good your Pi$$ should be clear but you shouldn't be pi$$ing all the time your drinking to much if your pi$$ is clear but you Pi$$ now and then is ok


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

i drink 5 litres but i refill from tap water


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Sean, your Urine is an obviuos sign that you drink too little i.e straw colour... but if its clear then not bad as you will generally see this during the day when sitting behind dexk etc and your not sweating down the gym!

It takes a while to get used to drinking so much but if you have a bottle at wok with you and constantly sip from it (becomes a habit) then you find you will drink 3 litres during the day piece of **** (excuse the phun)!

The rest will come from down the gym & shakes & food.

Good luck 

Dan


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> i drink 5 litres but i refill from tap water


Beware drinking excessive tap water in hard water areas - makes you more prone to kidney and bladder stones...

You only need drink just enough water to stay hydrated...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Prodiver said:


> Beware drinking excessive tap water in hard water areas - makes you more prone to kidney and bladder stones...
> 
> *You only need drink just enough water to stay hydrated*...


Spot on.

So many people are obsessed with drinking lots of water when there's no real reason to do so.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Im always feeling dehydrated so just constantly sipping and peeing haha

prob around 4-6 litres depending whether im training, its hot, im tired etc.. many variables affect my hydration levels


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Sean Byrne said:


> This may sound like a dumb question but i'm a newbie here why do you need to consume a min of 3 litres of water a day


3 min a day this is HUMAN REQUIRMENTS

YOU ARE MADE OF WATER

and u are losing it all the day sweating and pi$$in and whatever.

so 3 litre is min for normal person.

and for a bodybuilder that's not even enough because u need to flush the extra protiens/creatine and amino acids until you would love to have kidny stones.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Goose said:


> Im always feeling dehydrated so just constantly sipping and peeing haha
> 
> prob around 4-6 litres depending whether im training, its hot, im tired etc.. many variables affect my hydration levels


Goose, thinking you're dehydrated isn't at all the same as being dehydrated!

You can get into an imaginary dehydration syndrome and drink too much water - this has become quite common in city office workers who've been persuaded by the bottled water rip-off merchants that they must drink loads to detox.

In fact you're in danger of compromising your electrolyte levels if you drink too much and pi$$ them away!

Feeling thirsty is a reasonable guide, but just be guided by the colour of your urine...



Mikazagreat said:


> 3 min a day this is HUMAN REQUIRMENTS
> 
> YOU ARE MADE OF WATER
> 
> ...


There is in fact NO agreed correct water intake - it varies with activity, climate and constitution.

If you're taking extra protein, creatine, etc. and your pi$$ is still pale straw colour you're flushing perfectly efficiently enough. If your urine's dark(er) drink moderately more water...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i drink 6-7littlers a day drink 2 and a half litters at the gym in a hour


----------

